# Now if TTs could just start up again...



## rivers (19 Jun 2020)

I've been participating in club TTs for the past couple of years, improving quite a bit, and somehow winning fastest overall female (I had a good day, someone else had a bad day). I do them for a bit of fun, because who doesn't love turning themselves inside out for a short space of time. I've spent lockdown accumulating various new TT bits, including bike, wheels, aero helmet, and potentially have a skinsuit on the way. I just picked up my new wheels today. I know it's not the newest/fastest/flashes bike out there (and there isn't much choice for shorties). But it was in my budget and should suit me well. I'm aiming for a sub 23 on our club 8.3mile course.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jun 2020)

Depending where you are they'll potentially run from mid-July.

I agree that small TT bikes are a bit rare. This is mine, with my other one that's loaned-out below:


----------



## Sharky (19 Jun 2020)

Yes I'm looking forward to them returning, although I've hardly ridden since lock down. I'm sure it would be safe for our 10 series to resume. No hq, parking in quiet road. We could easily observe the two metre rule.

Did have a target of 13 TT's this year to make to the magic 500, but I guess that won't be until next year now.


----------



## rivers (21 Jun 2020)

And have the first TT on the books, Castle Combe 10 mile series at the end of July. Might see if there is space in an August race as well.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2020)

18th July - Yorkshire 10 championships - for my son and I've entered as well. If it gets the go-ahead.


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2020)

Might be a problem getting the pusher offer guy 2 metres away.


----------



## rivers (21 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> Might be a problem getting the pusher offer guy 2 metres away.



Mostly likely no pushers this year


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2020)

rivers said:


> Mostly likely no pushers this year



CTT outlined a series of measures for them to be able to operate:

- Numbers may be sent by post
- Sign on with your own pen
- No pusher, starter sat in a car
- Set off solo
- Sign back in with own pen, number in a bucket


----------



## IanSmithCSE (22 Jun 2020)

Good morning,

Can I ask a simple question?

Why does it have to be an organised event?

When I was at school I used to do the club TTs, but now I live within about 5 miles of K46-10 so just go and do it when I want to.

Given that bike and skin suit makes so much difference riding a course alone seems like a reasonable substitute for a while.

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/course-details/k46-10

I stand pretty much no chance of setting a best time on an organised event as I have a road bike and ride mostly for fun with fast 10 miles being enough for me.

A recent set of results from the local club did have a few road bikes
https://wsjcc.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/WSJCC-2019-TT-Results-Severn-Stoke-13082019-v1.pdf

It's a slightly odd course, it doesn't start and end at the same place, it finishes with a small uphill and fast descent, silly/brave people can gain 15/20 seconds on a blind curve with a slippery man hole cover. :-)

Bye

Ian


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2020)

@IanSmithCSE  they're organised - either formally via the CTT/other body or via a club - so there's confidence the time is correct. Just like Strava, which you could argue is an unofficial TT for a segment, it's easily manipulated. There will be a Strava segment for the course to give you an idea.

In terms of a competition you're only competing with yourself unless at the top end. And road bikes are common. My son did a TT on this a few months ago - coming 10th out of 30:


----------



## IanSmithCSE (22 Jun 2020)

Morning,

I certainly get wanting to know what others did on the same day in the same weather.

As I ride through K46 a lot I am familiar with what is a windy day, a fast day etc, so unless I am bothered about winning on the day by a second or two I know what a fast time for that course on that day is.

As I hate organised fun, "on this day at that time you will do something and you will enjoy yourself", if I had some new "toys" I would just go to the course and try them out without waiting for an event. :-)

So I was a bit confused by the idea of needing to wait, the OP can or can not do a sub 23 whether anyone else is riding or not. :-)

Bye

Ian


----------



## rivers (22 Jun 2020)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Morning,
> 
> I certainly get wanting to know what others did on the same day in the same weather.
> 
> ...



I have been out on the bike (not since the new wheels were installed, but that's because I haven't had a chance). It's the atmosphere of a TT that gives you the extra adrenaline/speed boost.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jun 2020)

I was the feed station and support car driver for my clubs last big attempt at the Ulster 100TT. My mate Jenny won 

She was not doing that ride on that road on that day without support or timekeepers or marshalls or cheering motivation.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2020)

@IanSmithCSE - my son rides TT's/hillcimbs because he's aiming to win his category (his 'proper' TT bike is in the photo below). Me? I ride because whilst I'm not going to come close to winning I enjoy the atmosphere of the event.

That's the difference between just doing it on your own with the Strava record and the event proper.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2020)

I find its a nice change to normal life . We can all blat about trying to get a good time on this road or that route but training for an event , buying kit to do it and waking up at 4AM to be there  is part of the fun .
I also wont win anything but trying to beat my time and meeting up with club mates and making new mates from other clubs is why i do it . 
Then there is the home made cakes at the end


----------



## Sharky (23 Mar 2021)

Getting nearer to the first one of 2021 - 6th April - will I make it? - will it be on?
It's going to be a challenge, after lockdowns, only 4 TT rides last year and a slow start this year.
But hey, if I don't make a start, will put it off and off.


----------



## rivers (23 Mar 2021)

I've got the first two TTs of the year next week. Castle Combe 10 on Wednesday, club 8.3 on Thursday. I somehow booked 2 in a row... that happened a few times last year as well. My coach just gave me a glare.


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2021)

Son no. 2's hopefully got his first of the year on 5th April near Manchester, pending entry confirmation, whereas I got rejected - too slow / offered to be reserve / entered later?

TT's look to be popular again this year, with other racing being held off for a while yet.


----------



## matticus (23 Mar 2021)

Easter Monday, 25 on the A4 for me (unless it's oversubscribed by 1st claim members). I find 25s a bit of an ordeal, but very satisfying. This one could be more of the former ... !


----------



## Sharky (23 Mar 2021)

Went out for a spin on my SS this morning. In preparation for my first TT ride next month, I stuck on some clip on tri bars. Glad I did as I'd almost forgotten what they were like and had my usual arm and neck aches, which I always get for a few weeks at the start of the season. Hopefully by next month, the cobwebs will have blown away.


----------



## Ian H (23 Mar 2021)

I've sold my TT bike, so any future TTs are likely to be on the road bike, "for fun". Last time i got under the hour was 2015. 

Last time I was more than half-serious about testing was in the late 80s when JT stoked our tandem and we won a few. 

Though I did get four age category medals in 24s this century.


----------



## Sharky (23 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> I've sold my TT bike, so any future TTs are likely to be on the road bike, "for fun". Last time i got under the hour was 2015.
> 
> Last time I was more than half-serious about testing was in the late 80s when JT stoked our tandem and we won a few.
> 
> Though I did get four age category medals in 24s this century.


I've been chasing the "hour" all my life. The closest I got was just under 62 mins on the bike in my avatar picture. I was only 19 then and if life hadn't got in the way, I'm sure I would have cracked it. Happy now just to ride our club 10's get under 30 mins.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (26 Mar 2021)

rivers said:


> I've been participating in club TTs for the past couple of years, improving quite a bit, and somehow winning fastest overall female (I had a good day, someone else had a bad day). I do them for a bit of fun, because who doesn't love turning themselves inside out for a short space of time. I've spent lockdown accumulating various new TT bits, including bike, wheels, aero helmet, and potentially have a skinsuit on the way. I just picked up my new wheels today. I know it's not the newest/fastest/flashes bike out there (and there isn't much choice for shorties). But it was in my budget and should suit me well. I'm aiming for a sub 23 on our club 8.3mile course.
> View attachment 530934



I will be using this bike!  See you at the TT Start I will wave as I go past!


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> I will be using this bike!  See you at the TT Start I will wave as I go past!
> 
> View attachment 580688



Not CTT legal as the front wheel is more than 45% deep under regulations 14(f) and 14(g) 

https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/articles/view/88

"(f) Disc wheels or spoked wheels fitted with covers may be used only on the rear of a machine.

(g) Deep section rims, tri-spoke and wheels of a similar design may be used. The front wheel must have at least 45% of the surface area open."


We faced the regulation with the Kingpin we're building for fun, where a 50mm wheel would have fallen foul.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (26 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not CTT legal as the front wheel is more than 45% deep under regulations 14(f) and 14(g)
> 
> https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/articles/view/88
> 
> ...



What about if I ride it backwards and spoke the front wheel ?


----------



## Sharky (26 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> I will be using this bike!  See you at the TT Start I will wave as I go past!
> 
> View attachment 580688


Nothing special, in fact it looks a bit ordinary.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (26 Mar 2021)

Mid Devons very hilly 23 on good Friday for me.
Will be happy if I get under 1hr 30 mins after losing 87 watts due to Covid.
It’s been a very slow recovery.


----------



## rivers (2 Apr 2021)

Well this season has started off with a bang. 1:31 PB at Castle Combe on Wednesday, and a 4 second PB at my club TT on yesterday. Here's to hoping the improvement continues. My coach was really impressed :-)


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

Has anyone had their rear light checked?
(I know I started a race last summer with mine still off!)


----------



## rivers (6 Apr 2021)

Castle Combe doesn't need a rear light. But I made sure everyone had a rear light at my club TT the next day


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

rivers said:


> Castle Combe doesn't need a rear light. But I made sure everyone had a rear light at my club TT the next day


Good show! (I don't agree with the rule, but it was brought in democratically, so fair enough).


----------



## Solocle (8 Apr 2021)

Probably doing the Poole Wheelers 10 on P415 this Sunday... 2up, but I'll ride solo.


----------

